
Penetration Tester About the Job Interview - mikeroher
http://nymag.com/thejob/2017/03/penetration-tester-cybersecurity-interview.html
======
cliffbuxton
> When the gate guard was deciding whether to let him in, they started bonding
> over the thermos he brought. Like, You got that thermos? My wife bought me
> that thermos! I’ve got the same one. And he’s like, all right, I’ll let you
> in.

I'm always amazed by the "social engineering" factor in these kinds of
attacks. No matter how high your password-entropy, you're still going to get
penetrated if you actually tell it to someone when they ask...

